# Kudos to Mann Lake Ltd.



## beekeeper08 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hello new guy here to beesource, I also got my first hive and equipment (complete starter kit) from mann lake and the quality was beyond expectations. Mine came assembled and painted and it was perfect. I bought and assembled to other complete hive set ups from other local sources and assembled and painted them myself but I would recommend anyone new to beekeeping to shop hard and consider mann lakes (assembled) hive kits they seem to be the best value for the money.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Welcome to beeking guys. Half the fun is all the "stuff". Glad you got good deals and good equipment.


----------



## river_rat2005 (Jan 19, 2009)

i like mann lake but also look at rossmans you cant beat a cypress hive i got one and love it


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Yeah, the wax coating is a running joke in the industry I think. Let's see how long they'll put up with it...


----------



## swamprat (Jan 5, 2009)

dcross said:


> Yeah, the wax coating is a running joke in the industry I think. Let's see how long they'll put up with it...


 was showing my nephew plactic frams and he wanted to know what was splatered on them


----------

